# Smoked Maine Lobster Tails



## r2 builders (Sep 9, 2017)

This thread actually started with another thread about inconsistencies in my fire box.

Got that sorted out.

So I thought I would try and smoke something to test it. 

Haven't done lobster tails yet on a smoker so that was m


----------



## r2 builders (Sep 9, 2017)

20170909_193241.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Sep 9, 2017






Cleaned up and into the offset.
Mesquite lump with some cherry wood chunks.













20170909_191847.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Sep 9, 2017






Running temp around 250 +/-













20170909_191840.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Sep 9, 2017






Onto the Webber direct grill.

Lobster Tail Carnage












20170909_194838.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Sep 9, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 10, 2017)

Man I bet those were good!

Al


----------



## r2 builders (Sep 10, 2017)

My post was a little wacky but the tails were fantastic!


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 12, 2017)

r2B, Those tails look delicious !


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 12, 2017)

I like that.  How long did you cook them for?  Did you get much smoke flavor??

Gary


----------



## r2 builders (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks Gary,

I used the offset to smoke the tails.
Royal oak lump charcoal with some chunks of cherry wood.
Smoked them on a Weber grill pan.
Basted along the way with melted butter.
In the smoker at around 240 degrees +/- for about 20 minutes then onto the Webber charcoal grill at high heat for another 10 minutes +/-.
Did the whole run with the shell side down and basted with butter all the time. The tasted of a light smoke and finishing on the charcoal grill really worked.
I did the timing primarily by translucency and color.

Let me know if there are other questions

r2


----------



## r2 builders (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks for the props Crazy Moon!

r2


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 12, 2017)

MMMMmmmm......!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bet those were Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Love Lobster Tails, especially smoked, but so expensive!!

Nice Job,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## r2 builders (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks Bear.

$33 a pound.


----------

